# The Shuttle and the Space station in front of the sun



## syscom3 (Sep 29, 2006)

It looks like a speck of dust on the surface of the sun. But this spectacular picture shows the space shuttle Atlantis alongside the International Space Station (ISS) silhouetted as they orbit the earth. 
The image was taken in Normandy by French astrophotographer Thierry Legault. He used a digital camera attached to a £5,000 specially kitted-out telescope.

A spot in the sun | the Daily Mail


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2006)

pretty sweet! doesn't do the sun much justice in terms of what happens on the surface though, just makes it all look one single calm colour........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah, the sun look pretty boring in that picture but it is still cool to see the ISS and the Shuttle silhouetted.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 29, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Henk (Oct 1, 2006)

That is pretty sweet and it makes the sun look so calm, but we all know it is not.


----------

